# Troubleshooting help please



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I made a batch of GM soap yesterday that had big orange spots in it ( I assume lye pockets, so tossed it)
I think I'm having trouble when I dissolve the lye in the frozen goat milk, like it isn't dissolving completely. I try hard not to burn the milk,but maybe I need to let the temps get hotter? I have tried dissolving the lye in a small amount of water, but it only seemed to cement the lye.
I'm using 100 percent lye from Roebic, still flows well, not all clumped up in the container.

Any tips appreciated- I hate to waste the oils, and my time 

thanks!

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When I put it in frozen goat milk and pour the lye very very slow stirring and stirring after ea addition. also my frozen milk is sorta chopped up prior to adding any lye.
I have only added lye to water first, with my last batch but it worked ok too. tho it did sorta cement up on the bottom of the pan so used my stick blender and crunched it up good so it would disolve.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

well, I stir after every little addition of lye , but sometimes I start out with a frozen lump and sprinkle the lye on it to melt it a little.

susie


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Your big orange spots were probably dos, dreaded orange spots.. named so by soapers.. No one knows what causes them and when or why.. there are many theories.. the soap is still good to use, just not pretty... 
Lye pockets will be liquid that is quite caustic, take your stick blender to your lye mix next time to ensure that it is mixed good.. Pour into oils slowly and if there are any lumps left they will be in the bottom of the pan, or strain your lye mix first..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And unless you are rushing for sales, there is no need to do water discounts. Use more milk.

I tell you I love mixing my lye into water first, if you are having problems with it really melting all the lye than simply add more water. It will take your soap longer to get really hard but it is soo much eaiser when you soap with the higer numbers on thesage.com liquid numbers.

I think as soapers we forget that when you are new you should be using those high numbers, sure it is too much for your mold, but you can also pour it into other things like rubbermaid or single cavity molds.

With the wallmart recipe and using the higher amounts of water on thesage.com you have a fool proof receipe. Then as you gain confidence and know what you are doing and why the soap is doing it...then move down to the lowest number gradually. 

Soaping with full milk frozen with the high number will give you much better results. vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't discount at all, but I do think I will just dissolve my lye into water first.( More water than I used previously) 
the orange spots seemed to be oozing so I just tossed it-- I don't want to take any chances.

thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I hate tossing I always rebatch it cook it in a slow cooker or oven add a little milk and walla you have good soap tho usually it is sorta mashed into your molds but still a usable soap.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate to rebatch!! I always end up with this ugly lump. 
I did retreive it from the trash and cut it up-- I'll see how it ends up. Not the first time I've been dumpster diving

Susie


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Dumpster diving! :LOL I've done that many times myself....just not for soap.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Susie the easiest way is to grate up your soap and then add some milk poured over it let it sit all night and then put in crock pot or oven stir occassionally


----------



## SoapmakingEssentialOils (Nov 7, 2007)

Take the failed soap...invest in one of those aluminum rectangular pans you get from a kitchen supply, or a pot with lid. Make sure it is stainless steel.

Put the failed soap in there, put the oven at 200 and leave it in there for 3 hours. Go back and check. If it's not all melted down into gel, then check again in another hour or so.

When all back into gel, stir briskly and add a couple of oz of jojoba oil in and freshen with FO or EO.

Put that into your molds, when cool. If you measured correctly the first time around it should be fine. Sometimes these problems happen with inadequate stirring. Make sure to bring your soaps to a thick trace to avoid probs. My 2 cents. Lils from soapmakingessentialoils.com 

PS As long as you are remaking your soap, if you have a log mold, use natural or artificial colorants due to your preference and make each layer a different color. Use the lid to flatten down the first section, then put more soap of a different color (doesn't have to be cool, that first layer, in fact better if it isn't so this really sticks together).

You can end up with some really pretty sand canyon or neopolitan type soaps that way. Create a name, have fun!

You can also remill where you take chunks of a soap you made that perhaps has an ugly green color and embed those chunks in with the soap you've just remilled. First fill half of the lined mold with newly rebatched soap. stick chunks of that dark green ugly color soap in, then fill up with more noncolored rebatched soap. Has a pretty look to it. 

Most probs with soap are either overheating or not enough mixing. Try to mix at close to room temp and mix it well. You should be okay. Oh, I should say, some FO's do have some problems. I usually state that when I sell. Asian Plum accelerates but experienced soapers can work with it. I sold every bar of soap I made for a 10 day festival. Customers loved it. The Honey I sell is a hot seller as well. So's Global Garden Type, all on my website.

Lillian


----------

